# Should I upgrade to the new interface?



## rmstone

Should I upgrade to the new interface? 

I have a TiVo Roamio plus. I'm interested in the new UI. But I definitely don't want to do anything that's going to slow the box down. 

Advance for any input


----------



## ThAbtO

The new experience, AKA Hydra, has less features, such as the ability to copy shows to/from Tivo and the computer are gone. You also risk losing the shows already there if you were to revert back.


----------



## rmstone

We don't transfer shows to a computer, but we do share them to an old series 3 we have upstairs. Does that functionality go away?

More generally, is it really an upgrade?


----------



## ThAbtO

rmstone said:


> We don't transfer shows to a computer, but we do share them to an old series 3 we have upstairs. Does that functionality go away?
> 
> More generally, is it really an upgrade?


Yes, S3 is considered legacy and even online.tivo.com has removed them.
Premiere and above would still work there.


----------



## Mikeguy

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, S3 is considered legacy and even online.tivo.com has removed them.
> Premiere and above would still work there.


But, you could use pyTivo Desktop to get the shows from your Hydrated Bolt to your PC, and then to transfer them from your PC to the S3. (Sad, that one would have to go that circuitous route.)


----------



## Sheffield Steve

It's definitely a lot slower and less efficient to get around in, but it is a more modern looking interface.

I tried it and reverted back.



rmstone said:


> Should I upgrade to the new interface?
> 
> I have a TiVo Roamio plus. I'm interested in the new UI. But I definitely don't want to do anything that's going to slow the box down.
> 
> Advance for any input


----------



## rmstone

Is it easy to revert back. I though got I saw a message saying that it is irreversible.


----------



## JoeKustra

rmstone said:


> Is it easy to revert back. I though got I saw a message saying that it is irreversible.


It is easy to rollback -> How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

After a week the Roamio that I used for Hydra, then did a rollback, reappeared on the new experience upgrade web page. I can't promise it still works that way. On my TE3 Roamio boxes, there is an app to upgrade, but I leave it unchecked and have not tested it.


----------



## Mikeguy

rmstone said:


> Is it easy to revert back. I though got I saw a message saying that it is irreversible.


The thing to keep in mind: if you revert from Hydra, you lose the recordings then on your box (and so, transfer any shows you want to save off your box first).


----------



## ajwees41

ThAbtO said:


> The new experience, AKA Hydra, has less features, such as the ability to copy shows to/from Tivo and the computer are gone. You also risk losing the shows already there if you were to revert back.


you can still transfer to pc using third party software and to a tivo using tivoonline


----------



## jap3

I was very interested in the Voice remote. I ordered that online and when came in, I realized I had to upgrade to the new interface. The upgrade process was easy and it brought all of my OnePasses and recorded programs over. However, I thought the interface was slow, too busy and cluttered and I did not care for the guide. We tried it for a couple of days, then reverted back knowing that I would loose all of my OnePasses and recorded shows. However, there is 3rd party software out there where you can save your OnePasses, thumbs up, etc. I ended up sending the VOX remote back.

Regarding the interface, I prefer the current text list with folders. The new interface has pictures of everything all over the place. It may be more modern, but for someone who has been with Tivo since the Series 1 in '99, the new interface is confusing. From what I've read, if you're recently coming from a Cable provider DVR, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## aaronwt

I had no problems using Hydra even after using TiVos for sixteen years. I thought it was very intuitive.


----------



## Sheffield Steve

I agree it's intuitive and easy to get around in. But slower and inefficient.

i.e. If looks nice having all those pretty pictures, but it means much less space on the screen for the information we need. (e.g. You can see a lot less shows on one screen in the new interface)



aaronwt said:


> I had no problems using Hydra even after using TiVos for sixteen years. I thought it was very intuitive.


----------



## jerryez

I did not like the new interface. It is not user friendly. I switched back. I also have a Dish Hopper with Icons and I like it.


----------



## Leo_N

At some point are we going to get stuck with this ******* interface whether we like it or not?

I despise all that real estate being wasted just to be pretty! The current interface has enough of that near the top, please don't take away my easy to scan lists. They are the best part of the interface.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Tivo said no, and for Premieres they kept the promise of no forced upgrade. I will not be upgrading my Roamio and Minis.


----------



## Leo_N

slowbiscuit said:


> Tivo said no, and for Premieres they kept the promise of no forced upgrade. I will not be upgrading my Roamio and Minis.


That is good. Hopefully they do the same for Roamio!

Are new Bolts automatically on Hydra? If so, do they have some type of downgrade UPGRADE! option.

If they are stuck with Hydra, that is probably enough that I will never buy one. I will be sad, but I really can't stand that interface. All I can think of when I see it is that Moxi interface from just before I got my first Series3. Ugh.


----------



## Mikeguy

New Bolts nowadays seem to come with Hydra installed. But yes, at least at present, one can fall back to the Gen3 interface.


----------



## JoeKustra

Leo_N said:


> Are new Bolts automatically on Hydra? If so, do they have some type of downgrade UPGRADE! option.


If you remember, when you install a new TiVo, hit the Info button on the remote when you are asked to select a country. That will answer your question which software you have. Yet, you will still get Hydra on the first install. Changing back to the other interface is easy. I've done it several times.

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1 works on a Bolt also.


----------



## pmrowley

My wife HATES the new interface. Wish I could roll back, but I have tons of copy-protected recordings. The new guide sucks, the new interface looks ugly. It feels like a '90s cable box.


----------



## aaronwt

pmrowley said:


> My wife HATES the new interface. Wish I could roll back, but I have tons of copy-protected recordings. The new guide sucks, the new interface looks ugly. It feels like a '90s cable box.


You are mis-remembering what the UI in those boxes looked like. They looked nothing like the Hydra interface. The Hydra Interface looks similar to many other streaming apps. Which is 21st century looking and modern. Which looks nothing like the 20th century User Interfaces looked like.


----------



## joeslick

rmstone said:


> Should I upgrade to the new interface?
> 
> I have a TiVo Roamio plus. I'm interested in the new UI. But I definitely don't want to do anything that's going to slow the box down.
> 
> Advance for any input


I upgraded and I hate the new interface. Some problems include:

Lockups 3 or 4 times a week
Not able to record a show tomorrow because an already existing onepass scheduled in two weeks would need to be deleted. I am at 82% of 1TB drive. This should be enough to record on show tomorrow.
Clunky interface...shortcuts no longer work at all. Tivo 1 for manage onepass or Tivo 2 for scheduled recordings hcw been eliminated.
Navigation is horrible... to mange button presses to navigate the various menu's


----------



## docsarvis66

It sucks.


----------



## aaronwt

docsarvis66 said:


> It sucks.


It's great here and working fine(except for some bugs) in a mini v1, mini Vox, two Bolts, and. Roamio Basic. They all have no lockups and no issue with navigation and watching my recordings.


----------



## slowbiscuit

I like fish.


----------



## pldoolittle

aaronwt said:


> The Hydra Interface looks similar to many other streaming apps. Which is 21st century looking and modern.


This is true. It is not necessarily positive. I very much dislike the Netflix interface. It favors look over usability.

Machines are built to serve people. If the operator has to be re-programmed for the UI, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## shwru980r

I rolled back my Roamio OTA after upgrading to an 8TB hard drive and the Roamio could not reboot. Had to zero out the drive and let the Roamio format it then remove and use MFSR again to get back to Encore.


----------



## shippingintl

A little after I upgraded my system the Minis stopped being able to watch recordings on the Roamio.
First, it went away after I rebooted them. Now they will not play any recordings, only asks
if I want to delete the recording. So it is connected enough to delete but not enough to play
Already assigned static IPs to each Tivo and other suggestions I have found.


----------



## jkudlacz

There are a lot of things I like about new UI in general I enjoy using it, it brings Tivo into 21st century so to speak if you ask me. We have a Roamio Plus, Tivo Mini 1st Gen and Tivo Mini 2nd Gen. Key issues for us have been clunkiness/slowness/freezes ever since we upgraded, and if you look at the comments above this seems to be an issue across the board BUT we just received a new Tivo update and suddenly I am enjoying Hydra more than ever. I liked it before but I was not necessarily enjoying the whole experience because of the issues I mentioned above. With the latest build 21.8.1.RC6 things are better than ever. If you asked me few weeks ago I would say do not upgrade, but now I feel you should. Just be ready to unlearn using of back arrow, that feature is no longer used instead BACK button is utilized.


----------



## shippingintl

Well wait until all your Minis stop working and then say how you like it.


----------



## jkudlacz

shippingintl said:


> Well wait until all your Minis stop working and then say how you like it.


I had to pull the plug on my Mini this morning actually, but this was Netflix Related, or maybe Tivo Mini + Netflix since this happened to me few times with previous version of software.


----------



## shippingintl

If I could fix with a reboot I would not have even posted. I have restarted both the MINIs and the DVR, assigned static IPs to them all and even reran the setup on the mini. I asked TIVO directly but they do not respond. I assume they are overwhelmed with problems.


----------



## eguiney

I agree. Do not upgrade although your box may do it for you. Mine upgraded the other night and I hate the new UI. Way to slow and too much real estate wasted on pictures that I do not want. I would downgrade but too much of a hassle loosing all my season passes and recorded shows especially if the box may upgrade again on its own.


----------



## eguiney

jkudlacz said:


> There are a lot of things I like about new UI in general I enjoy using it, it brings Tivo into 21st century so to speak if you ask me. We have a Roamio Plus, Tivo Mini 1st Gen and Tivo Mini 2nd Gen. Key issues for us have been clunkiness/slowness/freezes ever since we upgraded, and if you look at the comments above this seems to be an issue across the board BUT we just received a new Tivo update and suddenly I am enjoying Hydra more than ever. I liked it before but I was not necessarily enjoying the whole experience because of the issues I mentioned above. With the latest build 21.8.1.RC6 things are better than ever. If you asked me few weeks ago I would say do not upgrade, but now I feel you should. Just be ready to unlearn using of back arrow, that feature is no longer used instead BACK button is utilized.


Loosing the back arrow is one of the most frustration things about the new UI (among many). Why would TIVE take that away? Why not have both it and the back button work?


----------



## longrider

eguiney said:


> Loosing the back arrow is one of the most frustration things about the new UI (among many). Why would TIVE take that away? Why not have both it and the back button work?


There are too may areas in the new system where the left arrow is used (along with the right arrow) to move between choices. While in theory you could use the left arrow as back where that is not the case that would be inconsistent and inconsistency is not good in a system like this. So Back it is


----------



## JoeKustra

longrider said:


> There are too may areas in the new system where the left arrow is used (along with the right arrow) to move between choices. While in theory you could use the left arrow as back where that is not the case that would be inconsistent and inconsistency is not good in a system like this. So Back it is


With TE3, Back and Left don't demonstrate much consistency either. While there is navigation (like in the guide) and there is navigation (like between menus), Left and Back can cause different actions. Until TE4, I probably never used the Back button. Now I find it inconsistent on my TE3 TiVo boxes. But anyhow, this is just an exercise. I will be surprised if anything changes.


----------



## krkaufman

shippingintl said:


> A little after I upgraded my system the Minis stopped being able to watch recordings on the Roamio.
> First, it went away after I rebooted them. Now they will not play any recordings, only asks
> if I want to delete the recording. So it is connected enough to delete but not enough to play
> Already assigned static IPs to each Tivo and other suggestions I have found.


What specific software version number is running on your boxes?


----------



## writemom

It's horrible! I click on things and NOTHING happens. I know it said the upgrade was irreversible, but does anyone know of any way to get back to the old interface? I'm seriously ready to get rid of TiVo altogether it's so bad. Nothing works the way it is supposed to. I spent 2.5 hours clicking around to finally get a 45 minute program to play - all the while I can't shut off what IS playing in the annoying window.


----------



## HerronScott

writemom said:


> It's horrible! I click on things and NOTHING happens. I know it said the upgrade was irreversible, but does anyone know of any way to get back to the old interface? I'm seriously ready to get rid of TiVo altogether it's so bad. Nothing works the way it is supposed to. I spent 2.5 hours clicking around to finally get a 45 minute program to play - all the while I can't shut off what IS playing in the annoying window.


You can downgrade back to the gen3 UI but you will lose all your shows (unless you can transfer them to a PC or another TiVo. I'd also recommend using kmttg to save your 1P's.).

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

Doesn't the slow button toggle the video window (except in the Guide)?

Scott


----------



## krkaufman

writemom said:


> I know it said the upgrade was irreversible, but does anyone know of any way to get back to the old interface?


The Hydra upgrade is quite easily reversible, just at the cost of all recordings and settings. (Some of which can be backed-up and restored using third party utilities, somewhat complicating the process if deemed necessary.)

See: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1



writemom said:


> all the while I can't shut off what IS playing in the annoying window.


The Video Window can be toggled using the 'Slow' button, just beneath the yellow 'Pause' button.


----------



## writemom

krkaufman said:


> The Hydra upgrade is quite easily reversible, just at the cost of all recordings and settings. (Some of which can be backed-up and restored using third party utilities, somewhat complicating the process if deemed necessary.)]
> 
> 
> 
> HerronScott said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can downgrade back to the gen3 UI but you will lose all your shows (unless you can transfer them to a PC or another TiVo. I'd also recommend using kmttg to save your 1P's.).]
> 
> Thank you both! The first time I saw the "TiVo Experience" message was yesterday. I didn't realize that Hydra had been out there and commented on for a month now! I'm amazed that with all of the negative comments and problems reported that Hydra issues still exist a month into this. Most of the negative comments have more meat in them than cosmetic complaints. This has had to been enough time to identify and fix problems. If they were working on a fix, I'd hold off; I have to assume that if it's not fixed yet, it's not going to be.
> 
> As long as I get my recordings I don't mind setting up everything else. Honestly, I find the new interface so unusable that I would sacrifice the recordings, but I'm looking at posts that explain the process so if I can transfer them I will.
> 
> Thanks again. I'll work on this when I get home from work this evening.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anotherpyr

slowbiscuit said:


> I like fish.


I love lamp?


----------



## dmk1974

I got the message on my TiVo boxes to update as well (Roamio's and Mini's). No way I'm upgrading unless they force me or incorporate the split-screen channel guide. Grid guides are far less efficient and I've enjoyed that split-screen guide for 17 years.


----------



## mdavej

dmk1974 said:


> I got the message on my TiVo boxes to update as well (Roamio's and Mini's). No way I'm upgrading unless they force me or incorporate the split-screen channel guide. Grid guides are far less efficient and I've enjoyed that split-screen guide for 17 years.


I don't think you'll ever see this in the new interface. Latest version with 6 or so upcoming listings per channel in the mini guide is probably as far as they're going to go. I personally don't need to see what's coming up in the next 12 hours per channel, only the next 3 or 4, so I never really used the Live Guide and don't miss it. To set up one passes, I just go to prime time in the grid and skip ahead a day at a time. Anything outside of prime time I just search for.


----------



## mmartz

Is the new interface opt-in only or does one need to protect themselves somehow from the update being pushed out. (I've already disable the app that alerts of the new interface)


----------



## Megamind

mmartz said:


> Is the new interface opt-in only


Opt-in only for older units.


----------



## krkaufman

mmartz said:


> Is the new interface opt-in only or does one need to protect themselves somehow from the update being pushed out. (*I've already disable the app that alerts of the new interface*)


Then you've done what you can to ~defend~ against getting it - but be aware that reports have surfaced of the 'Get New Experience' app reappearing on boxes, but now with no way to remove it.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> With TE3, Back and Left don't demonstrate much consistency either. While there is navigation (like in the guide) and there is navigation (like between menus), Left and Back can cause different actions. Until TE4, I probably never used the Back button. Now I find it inconsistent on my TE3 TiVo boxes. But anyhow, this is just an exercise. I will be surprised if anything changes.


Thank you. I've been saying that for years. The left arrow is not consistent in the old experience. Never has been. Always drove me nuts because I had to remember if I did something that changed it. Or I'd jump out of a search because of an extra left arrow.

Back is consistent and better.


----------



## TonyD79

Megamind said:


> Opt-in only for older units.


But opt out for new ones. You can downgrade a new unit.


----------



## eguiney

In the past when I hit the INFO button I coukd see a list of what was on each of the other 5 tuners on my Romio. With the new interface that does not happen. Is there another way to get there?


----------



## Megamind

eguiney said:


> In the past when I hit the INFO button I coukd see a list of what was on each of the other 5 tuners on my Romio. With the new interface that does not happen. Is there another way to get there?


Right arrow.


----------



## longrider

eguiney said:


> In the past when I hit the INFO button I coukd see a list of what was on each of the other 5 tuners on my Romio. With the new interface that does not happen. Is there another way to get there?


Right arrow will do it


----------



## Montgomery Burns

aaronwt said:


> You are mis-remembering what the UI in those boxes looked like. They looked nothing like the Hydra interface. The Hydra Interface looks similar to many other streaming apps. Which is 21st century looking and modern. Which looks nothing like the 20th century User Interfaces looked like.


As someone who was using computers in the 90s, the Hydra interface is very dated looking. Nothing but siomple boxes on a black screen This is exactly what the early UIs looked like. Hell, windows 3.1 looked better and worked better than this crap.


----------



## Montgomery Burns

krkaufman said:


> Then you've done what you can to ~defend~ against getting it - but be aware that reports have surfaced of the 'Get New Experience' app reappearing on boxes, but now with no way to remove it.


I just rolled back from the new interface and the "Get New Experience" doesn't seem to be there anymore. Maybe they decided the half baked pile of poop needed to go back in the oven for longer, or better yet, just be thrown out.


----------



## krkaufman

Montgomery Burns said:


> I just rolled back from the new interface and the "Get New Experience" doesn't seem to be there anymore.


Give it time. The app doesn't reappear immediately after rolling back, but I believe that it will.


----------



## aaronwt

Montgomery Burns said:


> As someone who was using computers in the 90s, the Hydra interface is very dated looking. Nothing but siomple boxes on a black screen This is exactly what the early UIs looked like. Hell, windows 3.1 looked better and worked better than this crap.


I never had any cable boxes in the 90's that looked like the UIs of today. PCs are different. And i was responding to the comment that Hydra felt like cable boxes(not PCs) from the 90's. None of the cable boxes I saw in the 90's came anywhere close to what Hydra looks like.


----------



## ajwees41

aaronwt said:


> I never had any cable boxes in the 90's that looked like the UIs of today. PCs are different. And i was responding to the comment that Hydra felt like cable boxes(not PCs) from the 90's. None of the cable boxes I saw in the 90's came anywhere close to what Hydra looks like.


the closest one would be the igude


----------



## TivoJD

krkaufman said:


> Give it time. The app doesn't reappear immediately after rolling back, but I believe that it will.


I've been waiting for at least 3 weeks, hasn't reappeared.


----------



## porkenstein

Just my opinion as I have had tivo since the very first Series 1 and most everyone since. I just got a new bolt and absolutely hate the new UI. Maybe I am not use to it yet but like the Roamio much better. thinking of returning it.


----------



## TivoJD

porkenstein said:


> Just my opinion as I have had tivo since the very first Series 1 and most everyone since. I just got a new bolt and absolutely hate the new UI. Maybe I am not use to it yet but like the Roamio much better. thinking of returning it.


Do a little reading on the forum, you will see there is a way to roll it back to the old software, you don't have to keep the new UI if that is the only reason you would be returning.

How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## porkenstein

My problem is like to go back to the old ui on the Bolt and don't believe that is possible.


----------



## ThAbtO

porkenstein said:


> My problem is like to go back to the old ui on the Bolt and don't believe that is possible.


I think you did the sequence wrong, not down arrows, thumbs down.


----------



## TivoJD

porkenstein said:


> My problem is like to go back to the old ui on the Bolt and don't believe that is possible.


It is possible on a Bolt.


----------



## wtherrell

Yes but the rollback procedure is not working. I am going to return the Bolt and they will ship me one that they say will take the rollback codes.


TivoJD said:


> Do a little reading on the forum, you will see there is a way to roll it back to the old software, you don't have to keep the new UI if that is the only reason you would be returning.
> 
> How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## Drpepr

As someone who is with TiVo for just a few days, I am debating pressing the new experience button to checkout the new software. I dont really have any shows that I risk losing. I also have no familiarity with the old software so I wont really miss any features.

I have a Roamio Plus. The one thing that is holding me back is the instability that has beed reported. I do not want a system that is sluggish and needs reboots. Have new software updates resolved this or is the new interface still pushing the limits for the roamio processor?


----------



## mdavej

I haven't had any stability issues since early beta many, many months ago. My Roamio has never been what I'd call snappy, so I haven't really noticed much difference. It's not blazing fast or painfully slow. Main things are you lose are live guide and transfers, neither of which I ever used before and don't miss now. The mini guide is close enough to live guide for me.

I think it's safe to say most who can't stand Hydra are folks who've used Tivo for a very long time and need the exact same operation and features they had before. I don't fall into this category, so I prefer the newer look and new features. I also like the fact that it works like my other streaming devices, which is precisely what many people hate about it.

Ask somebody else, and you'll get a completely different answer of course. So best option for you is to give it a try (at least a couple of days to learn how to use it), then rollback if you can't stand it.


----------



## Drpepr

mdavej said:


> I haven't had any stability issues since early beta many, many months ago. My Roamio has never been what I'd call snappy, so I haven't really noticed much difference. It's not blazing fast or painfully slow. Main things are you lose are live guide and transfers, neither of which I ever used before and don't miss now. The mini guide is close enough to live guide for me.
> 
> I think it's safe to say most who can't stand Hydra are folks who've used Tivo for a very long time and need the exact same operation and features they had before. I don't fall into this category, so I prefer the newer look and new features. I also like the fact that it works like my other streaming devices, which is precisely what many people hate about it.
> 
> Ask somebody else, and you'll get a completely different answer of course. So best option for you is to give it a try (at least a couple of days to learn how to use it), then rollback if you can't stand it.


Thanks for taking the time to reply. I guess since it is reversible, I should just try it.


----------



## JoeKustra

Drpepr said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply. I guess since it is reversible, I should just try it.


You should try it. I have both TE3 and TE4 running on Roamio units. Performance issues, caused by the increased text in descriptions when viewing the guide, are minor. Just get used to using the Back button, not Left. I still use the basic rf remote since that voice button and Netflix button get in my way.New features are going to be on the TE4 software. Already they have added remote control diagnostics. They don't work yet, but it shows they are trying. If you decide to add the Mini VOX, it's faster and does more than the TE3 Mini.


----------



## Drpepr

JoeKustra said:


> You should try it. I have both TE3 and TE4 running on Roamio units. Performance issues, caused by the increased text in descriptions when viewing the guide, are minor. Just get used to using the Back button, not Left. I still use the basic rf remote since that voice button and Netflix button get in my way.New features are going to be on the TE4 software. Already they have added remote control diagnostics. They don't work yet, but it shows they are trying. If you decide to add the Mini VOX, it's faster and does more than the TE3 Mini.


Any performance issues with A92 minis? Some older posts mentioned rebooting issues, etc....


----------



## JoeKustra

Drpepr said:


> Any performance issues with A92 minis? Some older posts mentioned rebooting issues, etc....


Sorry, my A92 Mini is in its box right now. For TE4 I use a A95 Mini Vox. It has a faster processor and "different" networking. Since the latest update I haven't had any stability problems. One issue I'm working on is using a Roamio RF remote on the A95 Mini in TE3 mode. I have an A94 Mini next to it and see little difference.


----------



## mdavej

Drpepr said:


> Any performance issues with A92 minis? Some older posts mentioned rebooting issues, etc....


My A92 Minis running Hydra haven't rebooted in several months. So whatever it was must be fixed now.

I did have problems mixing TE3 and 4 though. Unless everything in my system was TE4, I had problems. There was a period of a couple of weeks in the beta when I had to run a mix, and it was kind of rough.


----------



## Drpepr

I upgraded everything...so far so good. I don’t think the loss of the LiveTV guide will bother me too much but I do think the old layout was superior. 

I wish more apps were available. Each TV is hooked up to a firestick but I like how the TiVo can pull from apps.

Are they planning on adding more apps?


----------



## mdavej

Drpepr said:


> Are they planning on adding more apps?


I wouldn't count on it. We've had essentially the same few apps for years. Only ones they've added in the past few years are [email protected] The apps they do have are really out of date (no thumbs on Amazon ffwd/rew, no profiles on Hulu, etc.). The apps on your stick are much better. Also Tivo has zero OTT apps, which are essential for cord cutters.

Yeah, the search and one-pass integration is nice, but not nice enough to overcome the other shortcomings IMO. Roku has a really good search that works on tons of apps. I've always found the Fire TV to be confusing and too Amazon-centric. I only use a stick when I travel since it's so portable. Otherwise, there are much better streamers like ATV and Roku.


----------



## Rey

I hope they add "sort by letter" for the guide. That's the one thing I really miss from the old UI. Hate that the HBO channels are scattered all over the place. ESPN channels too. Comcast is a real mess with this.


----------



## SpANG

This is hilarious! When Experience 3 rolled out, these were the complaints:


Too much space!
Hate the white! Bring back the yellow!
Fonts too small!
Horrible!
... and now that Hydra (Experience 4) has come out, Exp 3 is remembered as the second coming of Jesus! Perfect in every way! LOL

Hyrda is awesome and much more user friendly. You may as well get used to it, or downgrade to a Premiere. You're not going to keep your precious Experience 3 forever!


----------



## wtherrell

Yes it's more user friendly..... For those of lower
IQ. Uh oh. I probably just started a flame war. Apologies in advance


----------



## shwru980r

SpANG said:


> This is hilarious! When Experience 3 rolled out, these were the complaints:
> 
> 
> Too much space!
> Hate the white! Bring back the yellow!
> Fonts too small!
> Horrible!
> ... and now that Hydra (Experience 4) has come out, Exp 3 is remembered as the second coming of Jesus! Perfect in every way! LOL
> 
> Hyrda is awesome and much more user friendly. You may as well get used to it, or downgrade to a Premiere. You're not going to keep your precious Experience 3 forever!


I think the biggest complaints about TE4 are about functionality that was removed versus the font color and layout complaints for TE3. It seems like you are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## chiguy50

SpANG said:


> This is hilarious! When Experience 3 rolled out, these were the complaints:
> 
> 
> Too much space!
> Hate the white! Bring back the yellow!
> Fonts too small!
> Horrible!
> ... and *now that Hydra (Experience 4) has come out, Exp 3 is remembered as the second coming of Jesus! Perfect in every way!* LOL


Those users who are favoring TE3 are simply reacting to their displeasure or dissatisfaction with TE4; I would be surprised if you could find a single post implying that the user thought TE3 was even close to perfect. It's simply a matter of preference, sometimes based on little more than a certain feature that had been removed or degraded in the newer UX.



SpANG said:


> Hyrda is awesome and much more user friendly. You may as well get used to it, or downgrade to a Premiere. You're not going to keep your precious Experience 3 forever!


This is the Roamio thread, which is an older TiVo generation. I don't think it's unrealistic to expect that TE3 in its current maintenance mode will remain an option for the Roamio.

But you appear to be new to this forum (at least as an active participant) so I'm willing to cut you some slack for your lack of perspective.


----------



## mjgraves

It appears that TE3 users don't get the adverts rolled in prior to playback of recorded goods. If that's the case, I'm glad we never upgraded to TE4.


----------



## Mikeguy

mjgraves said:


> It appears that TE3 users don't get the adverts rolled in prior to playback of recorded goods. If that's the case, I'm glad we never upgraded to TE4.


Yep--per TiVo, there are no current plans to bring the pre-roll ads to TE3.


----------



## bobfrank

mjgraves said:


> It appears that TE3 users don't get the adverts rolled in prior to playback of recorded goods. If that's the case, I'm glad we never upgraded to TE4.


That's not even among the main reasons I'm glad I never downgraded to TE4. I did give it a try and happily upgraded right back to TE3.


----------



## MikeekiM

SpANG said:


> This is hilarious! *When Experience 3 rolled out*, these were the complaints:
> 
> 
> Too much space!
> Hate the white! Bring back the yellow!
> Fonts too small!
> Horrible!
> ... and now that Hydra (Experience 4) has come out, Exp 3 is remembered as the second coming of Jesus! Perfect in every way! LOL
> 
> Hyrda is awesome and much more user friendly. You may as well get used to it, or downgrade to a Premiere. You're not going to keep your precious Experience 3 forever!


I have been a TiVo customer for a while now... Probably since my first Sony SAT-T60 TiVo for DirecTV in 2002...

I don't recall what the UI looked like before TE3... Does anyone have any links to YouTube videos, or screen shots of what TiVo looked like back in the day? All I remember was the cool cartoon at boot up of the TiVo guy sliding down the chutes... That was a cool cartoon video...I always looked forward to that when I rebooted the receiver...


----------



## NorthAlabama

i could probably, eventually, swallow skippable pre-roll ads after adequate time for adjustment, but line item ads in the grid guide? i despised them with dtv, and my opinion has only intensified about them since...


----------



## jonw747

UI re-designs are rarely appreciated by the existing user base unless they perform better or bring important new features, because who wants to learn a new way to do things that you're already doing? Not to mention dealing with early adopter bugs, crashes, and lockups.

But lose features get ads and in exchange I don't have to press the skip button sometimes? Meh.


----------



## KENL

Waste of time changing to new interface, tried TE4 and same day went back to old interface. Lost too many options, mainly transfer of programs between PC and TIVO.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Not to mention they're now forcing all their ad stuff on TE4, almost makes it a no-brainer to stay on TE3.


----------



## pfiagra

slowbiscuit said:


> Not to mention they're now forcing all their ad stuff on TE4, almost makes it a no-brainer to stay on TE3.


The only thing that *might* get me to switch to TE4 would be if the rumored FireTV, Roku, and AppleTV apps only worked with TE4 (which I suspect would be the case).


----------



## Sc00bydu

ThAbtO said:


> The new experience, AKA Hydra, has less features, such as the ability to copy shows to/from Tivo and the computer are gone. You also risk losing the shows already there if you were to revert back.


I would consider the new experience a downgrade. Apparently TiVo didn't consult with customers on this tragic interface


----------



## Sc00bydu

rmstone said:


> Should I upgrade to the new interface?
> 
> I have a TiVo Roamio plus. I'm interested in the new UI. But I definitely don't want to do anything that's going to slow the box down.
> 
> Advance for any input


Don't do it!


----------



## Sc00bydu

Sheffield Steve said:


> It's definitely a lot slower and less efficient to get around in, but it is a more modern looking interface.
> 
> I tried it and reverted back.


HOW DID YOU REVERT BACK!? THERE IS A MESSAGE NOW BEFORE YOU TAKE THE PLUNGE THAT YOU CAN'T GO BACK....


----------



## JoeKustra

Sc00bydu said:


> HOW DID YOU REVERT BACK!? THERE IS A MESSAGE NOW BEFORE YOU TAKE THE PLUNGE THAT YOU CAN'T GO BACK....


That post was from two years ago when you could, and I did, go back to TE3. Today there are a few models that can't run TE3.


----------



## HerronScott

Sc00bydu said:


> HOW DID YOU REVERT BACK!? THERE IS A MESSAGE NOW BEFORE YOU TAKE THE PLUNGE THAT YOU CAN'T GO BACK....





JoeKustra said:


> That post was from two years ago when you could, and I did, go back to TE3. Today there are a few models that can't run TE3.


What model TiVo do you have? The Edge and the new Bolt OTA can't revert back to TE3?

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

see: TiVo Bolt Random Reboot

That's from four years ago.


----------



## Mikeguy

HerronScott said:


> What model TiVo do you have? The Edge and the new Bolt OTA can't revert back to TE3?


That is correct. All the Roamio models and all the other Bolt models can.


----------

